# nut-2.4.3 and nut-2.6.0 port



## Chuchubi (Feb 11, 2011)

It looks like the maintainer of the nut port has fallen asleep. Don't misunderstand me, I like the man. I have taken the nut-2.4.1 port as a base and create the nut-2.4.3 and 2.6.0 port. I am not the maintainer of this port but if you want to try them, you can download the new ports at http://www.rockafunk.org/nut-ports.tar.gz
Many people ask for the ports and now both are here. It could be that you have to change the neon version in the Makefile. I use FreeBSD 8.1 and the compiling went without problems.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2011)

Can you file a PR?


----------



## oobayly (Mar 7, 2011)

Funnily enough, I've done exactly the same. I did post a PR for an update to v.2.4.3 (as well as becoming the maintainer), after being in email contact with the maintainer, unfortunately nothing was done.

It also has some additions such as config options for bash completion.

I've been running 2.6.0 on FreeBSD 7.3 since it was released, with not problems either. If it's ok with Chuchubi, I'll post another PR, and nudge the maintainer again.


----------



## Chuchubi (Mar 8, 2011)

oobayly said:
			
		

> Funnily enough, I've done exactly the same. I did post a PR for an update to v.2.4.3 (as well as becoming the maintainer), after being in email contact with the maintainer, unfortunately nothing was done.
> 
> It also has some additions such as config options for bash completion.
> 
> I've been running 2.6.0 on FreeBSD 7.3 since it was released, with not problems either. If it's ok with Chuchubi, I'll post another PR, and nudge the maintainer again.



You have done a great job. Well done! And, It's okee with me.


----------



## oobayly (Mar 8, 2011)

I've submitted a PR. It's been submitted as a new port, as it may be preferable to rename the current nut port to nut24.

I'll report back when it's been accepted/rejected.


----------



## Dutchman01 (Jun 2, 2011)

How long does this change take to happen?


----------



## Dutchman01 (Jun 4, 2011)

nut has now released 2.6.1. It seems to be running fine too.


----------



## Chuchubi (Jun 5, 2011)

*nut-2.6.1*



			
				Dutchman01 said:
			
		

> nut has now released 2.6.1. It seems to be running fine too.



Yes, I can confirm that release 2.6.1 is running fine on FreeBSD.


----------



## oobayly (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Dutchman01, I've been absolutely manic lately and have only caught on with this. I had my submission rejected as it was already in the tree (I tried explaining that I'd added it as a new port, so as to deprecate 2.4.x, but to no avail).



			
				Dutchman01 said:
			
		

> nut has now released 2.6.1. It seems to be running fine too.



Can you tell me where you've found the 2.6.1 port, I can't seem to find it in the tree.


----------

